# My neighbors cat



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Today when I let my dog outside my neighbors cat was in my backyard, she's really friendly and I had been feeding her along with Jackson, but, stopped putting food out unless she came around, plus, as far as I knew, my neighbor was feeding her. Well, as soon as she seen me, she came running up on my deck meowing and wanting attention, so, I sat down and started petting her and right away noticed how skinny she is.....I mean, I could feel her backbone and her hips sticking out, so, I immediately went inside and got her some food I had left over from Jackson and got her a bowl of milk and she attacked it....it made me extremely upset that it don't seem like her owner is even feeding her and expects her to fend for herself, which apparently she isn't doing with as thin as she is. I stayed outside with her for almost an hour or so, until she finally ran off to play. 
She's a really sweet cat, pretty calico and deserves a good home, something I HAD found for her when her kittens were rehomed, but, her owner wouldn't let her go. Any advice on what can be done about her? She is NOT getting the proper care she deserves, lack of food for one, probably don't even have water out for her, has to live in a garage, is NOT allowed in his house, something she wants, she runs in my apartment any chance she gets, she has yet to be spayed after giving birth to 5 kittens 2 months ago[that I searched and searched until I found homes for all them]in danger of being hit by a car, she has to cross the street to come to my place. It's just truely upsetting, she's another amazing cat, who could of had the home she deserved if not for the selfishness and irresponsibility of her so called owner.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

You know what, I'm not telling you you should do this, but I did something a few months ago, before moving to a new apartment.

Right in front of my building there was a sorry cat. All dirty, skin and bones. It "belonged" to a woman who told me "yeah it is my cat, but these cats come and go" (is it yours or not? she wouldn't give a straight answer) The cat was not being fed, had fleas, lived outside right in front of a busy road where, by the way, my own kitty Sun was killed one night she managed to escape from my house due to the irresponsibility of the cleaning lady who left a window opened.

Everyday after work for almost 2 weeks I crossed the street and gave him some food. He was always starving. The woman saw me feeding "her" cat one day, and turned around and closed the door. I was so upset. She couldn't care less.

I couldn't stand it, so I took the cat one of the numerous times he went to ask for food outside my apartment. He was very friendly, desperate for attention -the kind who'll do head bumps for 15 minutes non stop-.I took him to the vet, who said this "homeless cat" was extremely malnourished and had URI among so many other things. I spent 200 dollars. That same afternoon I took him to a friend's house. Long story short: He has a new home now where he's fed, loved and cared for.
He is a beautiful tuxedo kitty. He's missing part of his ear, because -of course- he was not neutered and probably lost it in a fight.

Yeah I knew it was wrong, but I didn't care when I did it and I don't care now. I did it for the cat. The woman probably didn't notice the absence of the cat after a few days (he lived outside, I observed the situation for more than a week. And "those cats come and go", whatever that means). I never saw her either looking for him or asking around or anything at all. No laws protect these animals.

I'm sorry you're going through this. I suppose the only thing you can do for now is to continue feeding the poor cat and giving him some love. I bet facing the owner is not an option.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm just lost as what to do....Moe, the cat, was dumped off here a few months back, my neighbor "took" her in and by taking her in, I mean, set her up in his garage, the door has no window, so, Moe comes and goes as she pleases. She ended up having 5 kittens, that he was going to dump at a kill shelter and I searched and searched until I found homes for all 5 of them. Moe is still not fixed, still comes and goes as she pleases. She actually had stopped frequenting my doorstep as much as she use to and then all the sudden yesterday, she went back to her non-stop being here. Whenever I open my door, she's sitting there waiting for me and it breaks my heart. I actually let her in for a while today and the whole time she was in, she either layed on my couch, my lap, or my sons lap and was happy to be inside where it was warm and she was getting attention. I felt bad having to put her back out, but, I have no litter pan for her, plus, as far as I know, my neighbor wants her, which I have NO idea WHY, his lack of care and love towards her is abundantly clear. After I put her back out, she sat there at my door and looked at me through the window, meowing to come back in and it was upsetting. I actually put in a call to animal control, to find out what can be done about the situation and was told, if the cat is my neighbors and he wants her, that the only thing that can be done is for me to bring her to the kill shelter and hope she gets adopted, I can't do that, she don't deserve to be dumped at a pound and set in a cage, hoping to get a home and if she don't.....

I also DO have a home lined up for her, the same lady that was going to take her weeks ago, is still willing to take her, shes willing to take her in, get her spayed, get her shots and keep her, but, it's the matter of HIM doing what's best for the cat and so far, I have NOT been able to get him to do that. I have talked to him on numerous occasions about her and the fact that she's going to end up pregnant again and needs to be inside where she wants to be and he has done nothing and he will continue to do nothing. As a matter of fact, I went over there on 3 occasions today, to try and talk to him and every time, he ignored the door, when he was sitting right at home. So, I really don't know what to do, I would like to just snatch her and take her to that lady, so she can get the home she deserves, but, I know, he'll know it's me, because I'm the only one who takes care of her, plus I don't want to start problems with my neighbors, I haven't even lived here a year yet. The lady wants the cat Sunday, so she can take her to the vet Monday, but, I don't know how I can talk him into surrendering her and giving her the life she desperately needs. I don't understand why it's okay for me to take her to the pound, but, not to someone who wants her and who will give her a loving home and I don't understand how a person is allowed to keep an animal that they are clearly neglecting, it blows my mind that he has all the rights, the cat has none and I'm not allowed to help this poor kitty without his consent.

Glad you found a home for that kitty and sorry to hear about Sun.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

The cat has an owner. It sucks, but that's the simple truth. Can you get pictures? Some cats have a leaner body type.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

What if you offer to spay the cat, no costs for him. It is, at least, a start. It isn't fair for you, but at least you won't be worrying about rehoming kittens one more time. And maybe if he agrees to spay her...then he changes his mind once you have taken her...
Leave him a note? A friendly one, yeah I know! :cussing but it doesn't seem you'll get anything from him by being rude. 

And I totally understand about not getting in troubles with your neighbors. What I did was wrong, I know...I "stole" her cat. She could have accused me and I could've gotten into big trouble. But I was very sure this woman wouldn't care. And she didn't. But your situation is different...he'd definitely know it was you.

Good luck...I'm sorry you have to go through this. I know how it feels.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

The Divine Miss M: Yes, it does suck and no, I don't have pictures, she's a sweet little calico cat.

Lenkolas: I would get her spayed for him if I could, but, unfortunately, I am a stay at home mom, so, I have no funds to do so. I have talked to him on numerous occasions and was never rude and he doesn't listen to anything, he continues to do the same thing over and over again. Even his buddy told him to just let the cat go, but, he was all like, well, I like her, so I want her. I felt like saying WHY???? You clearly don't know how to take care of her and you LIKE her?? That's a poor way of showing it. I'm going to try and talk to him again before Sunday comes and see if there is any way I can get him to just give her up and do the right thing, doubt it'll work though, but, it's worth a try and she's worth more pleading with him.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Honestly, what I would do is take her and play stupid if he comes looking for her, which I highly doubt he would do, it's not like he cares. If he were to ask you can say she hasn't been around in days...maybe she got hit by a car or lost somewhere, but if she shows up you'll be sure to bring her back to him. In all honesty, it's only a small lie...if she's at that lady's house getting real love & attention, you HAVEN'T seen her in days and have no idea how she is. But that's just me...

Good luck, I know how heart breaking it is to see an animal suffer that way.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Cats&Plants said:


> Honestly, what I would do is take her and play stupid if he comes looking for her, which I highly doubt he would do, it's not like he cares. If he were to ask you can say she hasn't been around in days...maybe she got hit by a car or lost somewhere, but if she shows up you'll be sure to bring her back to him. In all honesty, it's only a small lie...if she's at that lady's house getting real love & attention, you HAVEN'T seen her in days and have no idea how she is. But that's just me...
> 
> Good luck, I know how heart breaking it is to see an animal suffer that way.


I agree, a catnapping is needed,
Better a small crime and a lie then a dead or neglected cat, that's the real crime.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

That's what I would like to do, I've asked this lady more then once if she wanted Moe, because, his buddy told me he didn't want her anymore, then when the time came for her to pick Moe up, he wants her and never said that...I know this lady will give her a good home, shes actually the same lady that took all of Moe's kittens and is keeping them herself, because she didn't trust anyone who was interested in them, plus she has other cats and my mom knows her well. The only thing I'm worried about is, a few years back, 2 dogs found their way into my yard, no tags, no collars, nothing, I kept them for a few days, but, couldn't keep them forever, because I had 3 dogs of my own at the time, so, I found them new homes...of course, right after that, there were ads up about them being lost and I got them back for the person, but, I actually ended up in alot of trouble over it.

I want what's best for Moe, I just don't want to get in trouble over it, or to have my neighbor even think it was me who rehomed his cat and then make enemy's with my neighbors, I'm just confused.....Moe deserves a really amazing home, because, she is a really amazing and special cat. Another thing is, everytime I went over to try and talk to him today, he wouldn't answer the door and I knew he was home, so, I'm worried he'll continue to ignore me and I won't get to talk to him by Sunday. I think he's ignoring the door, because he knows I'm there about the cat, never go over there for any other reason. I'm also wondering why, all the sudden shes back to being over on my doorstop non-stop, she did that in the begining and then went to like two-three times a week and now it's back to all day everyday.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Hun, I have followed every single thing you have posted. You have such a kind heart. What you did for Jackson and for Moe's kittens was simply amazing. This is going to be hard to hear, but here it goes.

You need to get Moe. There is nothing for it. I am sorry and I know it is going to be difficult but you need to get her out of there. You remember how hard you worked to find a home for those babies? You do not need to go through that again, and the responsibility WILL fall on you. Moe's "owner" won't give a crap. If the kittens are EXTREMELY lucky they will stay with Moe until they are 8 weeks before being dumped at a shelter where 10%(IF THAT) will find homes. the others... Not so lucky. 

Don't take her until you have transportation. You want it to be one foul swoop. Grab and GO. Does he know where the kits are or where you wanted to take Moe? If so, find her a different home. She needs to go somewhere your neighbor would not think to look. It is not just about her future kittens at this point. It is about Moe herself. :? If I were anywhere near you I would first of all, fostered Jackson and second, help you in any way with Ms. Moe. As is, I can give support.


I went through a similar situation in my last home. Chicago was his name. I thought he was a feral. I was feeding them and giving them shelter in the winter. One day I noticed him limping so I lured him in the house with treats and about an hour of free time(Had been feeding them 9 months at this point). When I got him in the house I took him in the bathroom and examined his leg. It looked like a scratch. I cleaned it and my roommate fell in love. He was a stray, not a feral. She became his "owner" and was going to take him to the vet, feed him etc. I called. I made the appointment. I put my word on the line for her. She never took him to the vet. Bought him Meow mix dry and that is it. :? Then she dumped him at a high kill shelter when he started spraying(DUH!!! HE WAS AN INTACT MALE). They kept him for a week before putting him down when they realized it was a bite wound. 

Because of my roommate's incompetence, a cat with an unknown FIV/Rabies/Leukemia status was exposed to my cat(She left the quarantine room door WIDE open). I got LUCKY. Chicago tested negative(if it had been positive, she would have faced BEST CASE SCENARIO a six month quarantine, worst case, instant euthanasia).

It is also about any cat she may be around. God forbid Moe has something, but if she does, she could be giving it to other cats.  

Please, get her out of there.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I strongly disagree. She has an owner. The OP knows she has a owner. Taking her is THEFT plain and simple regardless of good intentions. It's illegal. Animal control already outlined the steps to legal seizure. Two wrongs do not make a right so please don't stoop to this guy's level and do something shady to his cat.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you and yes, I am a huge animal lover and hate to see any in pain, abused, homeless, ect. it just breaks my heart. 

These 3 cats showed up in my apartment complex about 3 months ago, one was Moe, one was Jackson and one is a complete feral that won't come near anyone. Jackson was skittish to begin with, so, I started off by feeding Moe, because, she was always friendly and I figured at that point she didn't have a home. Then, I saw her a few days after she appeared and she had a collar on, so, I decided to ask neighbors if she belonged to anyone and found out my one neighbor took her in his garage, he then went on to say she had 5 kittens right after he took her in and then took me to see them and of course, I fell in love with them right away, exspecially the all black kitten, who was born without a tail. They were 4 weeks at the time and I begged him not to take them to the pound. Every so often, I would check to see if he still had them and was relieved he did. When the kittens turned 8 weeks old, I had lined up a home for Moe, so, I went over and told him and he acted mad and said he wanted to keep her, but, that he was taking the kittens to the pound in 2 days, because noone wanted them. Of course, I went home that night and couldn't sleep worrying about the poor babies....so, the next day I called the lady who was going to take Moe and asked her if she knew of anyone who might be interested in them....within a few minutes, she agreed to take them all and she came right over and picked them all up and even told him she would take Moe off his hands for him as well, but, he picked her right up and refused to let her take her. I then begged him to get Moe spayed, so we didn't have more kittens to worry about, but, he has failed to do that. You're right, the responsibility will fall on me, because, being such an animal lover, I will do everything I can, to try and assure they don't get dumped at the pound.

When I saw that Moe appeared to be starving yesterday, I called the lady who took Moe's kittens and she said if I can convince him to let her go, she would still take her, get her spayed and probably keep her herself and put her in the room with her kittens, which she still has all but one that she found a home for, the rest she's keeping. So, I went over there 3 different times to talk to him about it today and he wouldn't answer the door, even went to his buddies house and he said if his car was there, he was home, his car was there, but, he was advoiding me apparently. 

Now with me putting food out for Moe, Jackson would sneak up and steal some and intime, he started to trust me, let me pet him and became very friendly with me and I got attached to him as well, so, I had to find him a home and was greatful that my mom took him in. Only bad thing we did was, we didn't seclude him from her other two cats, it never occured to me to do so honestly, because she took her two cats in a different times due to them being throw out, but, Jackson has always appeared to be healthy, so, I hope nothing was passed on to her other two cats, although they haven't been around him, they steer clear of him, but, they do share a litter pan. My mom didn't want to lock Jackson up, because, he was already use to being outdoors, so, she wanted to make his transaction to an indoor cat as stress free as possible for him.

As for taking Moe, it would be easy to do, because she's always over here and all I have to do is open my door and she'll come right in and I have a car to take her to the lady, but, I'm afraid of getting in trouble, as I stated, I got in alot of trouble getting homes for two dogs that wandered onto my property with no tags or collars, so, I thought they were abandoned. I also don't want him mad at me and have problems with him beings he is my neighbor and his buddy is my neighbor as well and the lady that took the kittens, came over to get them from him, offered to take Moe as well and he refused, but, he has no idea where she lives, she lives about 20 minutes away from me.

Awe, sorry to hear about Chicago, one of my moms cats spray and it's a female and she gets upset about it, but, she still has her, my mom can't just dump her animals, shes also got one of my dogs, because where I am, I was only allowed to bring one of my dogs with me, so, she agreed to take one so I didn't have to give her up and then she was kind enough to take Jackson in as well. She also helps me with getting cat food to help take care of Moe.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

If it were me I would just take the cat and when he accused me I would tell him he kept his cat outside and she probably got hit by a car, tough bananas if he doesn't buy it because he can't prove it was taken and the cat isn't at my house. Of course we can't encourage you to steal, or give you advice leading you to do something illegal. I'm just saying what I would do if I were in that situation.

Another option might be to tell the pound what is up. Find a really nice person who is there to help and tell him/her that you want to adopt the cat but due to the legality of the situation it needs to go to the pound first. After a certain amount of time at the pound they can put her up for adoption and Moe is free to be adopted by anyone because her "owner" didn't come get her in time. Ask them to contact you when Moe is eligible and tell you if there is a time frame before euthanasia so you can be sure to come in that time. One of the only risks there is if they deem her "un-adoptable", meaning she has a health problem or a behavioral problem. The other is that they never call you and just adopt her out to any old joe or worse, put her down because her time is up. 

Another option is to ask how much he will sell the cat for. If he wants $50, give him $50 and legally take the cat. 

The last option I will suggest is to get a litter box, food, and all other cat needs and let the cat stay inside for a few days with you. Feel out the situation and see if he comes knocking. If he does, explain that the cat was cold because it is November and you just let her come in for a few hours, you are happy to give the cat back to him and apologize. Then you can judge if he really would get mad. What if he just forgets about it? What if he finds her collar in his driveway and assume she got into a cat fight? What if he assumes she got hit by a car? You can never know what people will actually do.

Once again, I'm not suggesting anything illegal! I'm just telling you what I would do.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm really trying to decide what to do.....right now my main concern is Moe, but, I don't want to get in trouble. I would rather talk to him and get him to consent to giving her up somehow, but, that's a tough one, beings I haven't succeeded with that in the past and now he won't even answer the door when I knock and then if he says no again, then he'll definitely know it was me who rehomed her if she comes up missing, so, I don't know, it's a tough situation to be in....I just wish he'd relinquish her and give her a better life.

I did contact the pound about her today and they said I can bring her to them, but, I don't have the funds to pay to get her back, or I would and I don't want to chance her going there and maybe being put down because noone adopts her.

The option of seeing if I can buy her is a good option, if only had the money to do so...I'm a stay at home mom, so, I don't have extra funds to do stuff like that.

As for me bringing her in my house for a few days and seeing if he notices shes gone, I can say, she was in my apartment for 4 hours today and I even went to his door and knocked and he didn't answer, nor come looking for her, so, he wasn't to concerned apparently.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Then maybe get some supplies for her (don't worry about the expensive stuff if you don't have the funds, just get her fed) and get her a litter pan and go from there. Maybe if she is gone for longer and longer periods of time he won't notice when she doesn't come back one day? I know he has the garage set up for her, is it heated? Because I would really worry about her safety being in a cold garage during a Midwest winter. She needs somewhere warm to sleep.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

If I were you, I'd go with Sinatra-Butters' idea about taking Moe in for a couple of days maybe and see how it goes from there. If as you say, your neighbour really doesn't care about her, he won't come looking for her and then I would give her to the woman who wants to take her in. If he cared about the cat, he would be looking out for her all the time. I'm not telling you to do something illegal either, I just think you should go with your heart. If he cares for her, he will come looking for her after a while.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

We need a Cat Forum cat rescue service! If you were in MN I would probably just take the cat myself so you wouldn't get in trouble.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

YES! If i were in your country, I would do it to. I'm not even American so I wouldn't get in trouble...:wink

No, seriously, I think Sinatra's idea is a good one. I agree with Milky. Keep her inside and see how it goes with this guy. I wouldn't try talk to him again or try contact the pound again. Maybe he never comes looking for her. Worst case scenario: he comes very mad accusing you of stealing his cat or whatever, but you just play dumb and say the cat keeps on coming to your place and you just put her outside but "it seems" she wants to stay there outside your door.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

If I were in that situation, I'd cat nap. Stealing is wrong, but letting her suffer is wronger imo. I'd be willing to endure the consequences of my actions. Thats is not to suggest that you do it. Again, stealing is wrong. Hopefully you can come up with a legal, peaceful resolution to the benefit of all.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

first things first, I'd back off of him. if you are planning on doing something about the cat, give him as little evidence as possible to be able to point at you. all these calls to the pound and talk talk talking to him is just going to put you in the for front of his mind to accuse if anything happens to the cat, even IF it gets hit by a car you will be blamed for taking it. 


I'd give it a bit of time between naggings and taking the cat. I'd personally let him see the cat normally for a few weeks then I'd just take it and give it to the lady. Then just go about your days normally, if he comes asking I'd just be all huh? nope... haven't seen it. what? you think I took it? I unno? then go all concerned citizen, when was the last time you saw her? I thought you took my advice and started keeping her indoors when I stopped seeing her over here. you didn't? oh my...I hope she didn't get hit by a car. want help looking?poor thing....

then it gets his mind off me cuz I am all oh I wanna help and then never finds her, awe su sorry *not*, and shes in a happy home.

because lets be honest, either you can do this convo after you take her, or you can do it in a few months for real...same outcome just not the same ending for kitty cat. 

Just saying...

Oh and the whole take it for a few days and see what happens....uhuh, cuz that's not going to make him more suspicious if that fails and then you decide on a catnapping....or make him dislike you any less. you took his cat AND kept it in your house 3 days or forever, that's still same crime. Try to do the one that at least ain't going to get you caught....If you are....

Just saying....

and personally, severity of crimes going on...hes letting an animal starve ....you stole something......Hes putting a live animal in unsafe environments that can and will most likely lead to death knowingly.....you............took a live being and found it a happy home....................................perspectives........


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Yup I'd cat nap. If the so called "owner" was taking care of the cat, or at least tried it would be different, but the cat does not get fed, lives outside, and is not getting fixed. Animals just dont have enough people to fight for them and their rights. There is a lot of things wrong in this world, and saving a cat from this kind of situation is not one of them.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters: I agree we do need a Cat Forum cat rescue service! 

As for Moe, she is currently in my yard as I type this. I also contacted the human society and no, I am not giving my name, his name or addresses, just asking for advice and they said.....Legally, you can trap the cat if it is in your yard. Can't do it if it is in his yard. Enticing might help to move the cat. Food works wonders.

Not sure if that means once I get her from my yard if, I can rehome her, or have to take her to the pound, which I won't do.

And no, his garage is NOT heated and the window is busted out of the door, that's how she comes and goes.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Do it. There won't be any proof against you. We should probably erase this thread now.

Good luck, whatever it is that you decide. Hugs! [[[]]]


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

In the end, I will probably do what's best for Moe and thank you!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Pls keep us updated. I too hope that Moe will have a happy ending. She sounds very sweet and certainly deserves way more than she's getting from that neighbor guy.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Take lots of pictures of the cat, if you can, to show its poor condition. How can he prove it's his cat, anyway? Does it have a chip, or is it tatooed? Find an away home for it if you can and if it disappears it just becomes another missing cat.

In my opinion cats are sentient creatures with rights. If a child was being starved there would be obvious remedies.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

The Humane Society contacted me again and said if, Moe is in my yard, I can legally take her and rehome her.

Alpaca: Yes, she IS a very sweet cat, very friendly, very cute and deserves an amazing home, not the life he's giving her. I just saw her a little while ago, sitting on his buddies steps, which, the buddy has told me he does not like cats, but, tolerates her, because she belongs to his friend.

JusJim: As far as I know, Moe does not have a chip or tatooed, don't even have a collar anymore. He took her in to his garage a few months ago when she was abandoned in our neighborhood. Something that seriously bothers me, this cat was already tossed aside by someone, then taken in by another person who does not properly care for her and despite all that, she's just like Jackson and still loves humans and trusts them......just shows what amazing animals cats are. I really care about Moe as much as I do for Jackson and want her to have the home and love she deserves finally.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Lenkolas said:


> And I totally understand about not getting in troubles with your neighbors. What I did was wrong, I know...I "stole" her cat. She could have accused me and I could've gotten into big trouble. But I was very sure this woman wouldn't care. And she didn't. But your situation is different...he'd definitely know it was you.


When I was feeding the B&W gay cat that I called Hey Cat he came around at least twice a day. The most significant of these times was during a snowstorm and he came up the stairs to my back porch (he'd sit on the rail and then I knew he was there) through six inches of snow looking for his meal.

Then I heard he'd been killed across the road as he tried to help another cat that had been grabbed by a German Shepard dog . His neck broken. That's when a woman told my neighbor he was her cat. I don't think so. 

He was a feral for sure. His boy friend was my next door neighbor's cat, and when the weather was warm he mostly lived on my back porch.

I don't think a person can make a claim to cat ownership without looking after that cat. So I don't think you did wrong. Ownership (I prefer guardianship) requires responsibility.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Again, we're talking about theft. Can some


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

One please explain to me how doing something just as immoral is the answer?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

The Divine Miss M said:


> One please explain to me how doing something just as immoral is the answer?



Actually some people might say that standing idly by and letting the cat suffer and possibly die from neglect is the real immoral act.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm seriously not trying to do anything immoral, or get myself in trouble, I'm just trying to do what is right for Moe, she is my main concern and this cat is not getting the care she needs...she looks emaciated to me, shes starving for attention, she can get hit by a car, attacked by another animal, have more kittens and it's getting super cold here in Michigan and a garage is not going to keep her, or future kittens warm when it gets even colder.....that's why I posted for advice. I just really care about her and her well being, she is such a super sweet cat and deserves a "good" home, not what she has to deal with now. I don't know what else I can do, when, he will NOT answer the door when I go over and try and talk to him and I want to rescue Moe somehow, as soon as possible and I'm at a loss as to what else I can do to assure that happens for her.

I was also told by the Humane Society twice today, that, if she is in MY yard, I can "legally" take her and rehome her


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Actually some people might say that standing idly by and letting the cat suffer and possibly die from neglect is the real immoral act.


That's the same logic extremists like PETA use. The ends do not justify the means. I find it very disheartening so many people find no problem with the idea of participating in illegal activity. OP it doesn't matter what the human society said, your ACO - a law enforcement officer - told you how to legally seize the cat which is to turn it in to the shelter where the owner can claim it or after their waiting period it can be placed for adoption. I understand the reasons you don't like that idea, but that is the legal option. The way I see it either leave the cat alone or turn it over to animal control. Stealing the cat is not the answer.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

cooncatbob said:


> Actually some people might say that standing idly by and letting the cat suffer and possibly die from neglect is the real immoral act.


This. 100%. 

Just because something is illegal doesn't mean it is inherently wrong. This is why we teach right from wrong so we can interpret as we see needed, and hopefully we are good enough that we will always choose what is right. That doesn't mean it is legal.

Abortion used to be illegal.
Inter-race marriage used to be illegal.
Gay marriage IS illegal.
Women voting used to be illegal.
African American people voting used to be illegal.
African American people used to be property and that was legal! 

If someone didn't find that stuff immoral they would all remain as they were. I don't want this to turn into a political debate or anything but the fact of the matter is that illegal does not equal immoral.

Just because someone did something illegal does not mean they were necessarily wrong, it just means that they are going to need to deal with the legal repercussions of the act.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

cooncatbob said:


> Actually some people might say that standing idly by and letting the cat suffer and possibly die from neglect is the real immoral act.


Absolutely and totally this. I would have taken him and rehomed him without a thought. We aren't talking about a book or a lollipop, we're talking about a living and neglected sentient being.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to start trouble, I was just seeking advice. Moe IS a living, breathing thing, that feels pain, that at this point, don't feel love, don't know what good food is {only when I feed her and pay attention to her} she don't know what a warm, safe house is {unless I let her in for a little while} and it breaks my heart....I was just trying to look out for her best interests instead of having to see her suffer...it's hard for me, being an animal lover, to see her day after day going through the life that was handed to her, when something better is right around the corner if only her so called owner would give her that chance. It actually has me in tears as I type this.

Again, I am sorry for causing problems.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

No reason to be sorry, it's not an argument (imo) just a discussion and people sharing alternate viewpoints.

I think you have a wonderful loving heart and whatever you decide to do, you'll have lots of support here


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you and it's seriously a confusing issue for me.
It's hard to even walk out my door to do anything anymore, knowing Moe might be sitting on my doorstep and knowing that shes so close, but, yet so far from getting a new home. Just tears me up inside.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't be sorry at all! You are just trying to do good by Moe.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you, I appreciate the kind words and that's all I'm trying to do...hoping something good does happen for her.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Years ago, two women lived next to my inlaws. They had a beautiful Irish Setter puppy that they kept outside fulltime, with no food or water. My inlaws put a bucket of water over the fence and a bowl of food for the poor thing. This dog was less than 6 months old.
I called AC and the ASPCA in our area - both gave me the same advise. To persue it in the courts would take time and the animal would be harmed (would have to back off giving food and water so cruelty could be proved) or to take her. If they put signs up or ask about her, then consider returning her.
She had 10 wonderful years with us. No regrets on my part, - they missed out on a wonderful girl.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

The Divine Miss M said:


> That's the same logic extremists like PETA use. The ends do not justify the means. I find it very disheartening so many people find no problem with the idea of participating in illegal activity. OP it doesn't matter what the human society said, your ACO - a law enforcement officer - told you how to legally seize the cat which is to turn it in to the shelter where the owner can claim it or after their waiting period it can be placed for adoption. I understand the reasons you don't like that idea, but that is the legal option. The way I see it either leave the cat alone or turn it over to animal control. Stealing the cat is not the answer.


First off I believe some of the extremist in PETA believe pet ownership is in itself immoral.
I don't consider myself extreme at all.
There legal and illegal and there right and there's wrong.
Personally my first action would have been to see if he'd give the cat up seeing as he doesn't take care of it, second I would have seen if he'd consider selling the cat.
This has to be done tactfully to not put the person on the defensive.
If these methods failed I would arrange to re-home the cat anyway, covering my tracks as best I could, if this makes me a thief so be it.
I could not stand idly by and watch the cat die from hunger and neglect.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll just put it this way:

Sick malnourished cat dies on the road. I was aware of his conditions and the dangers he was facing, I actually fed him for days, and I went to talk to the owner, but nothing worked. Since doing nothing was the legal thing to do, I did nothing. So the result is that the cat is dead. 

or, I take the cat and find a home for him. He lives. I am aware it was theft, but I rather do something illegal than standing idle waiting for a living sentient being to die.

_"Yeah he died but it is ok because I did the legal thing"_ --it just doesn't work that way for me. In this case, the end justifies the means. I think bringing up the moral implications of stealing and doing illegal stuff is rather unfair in this case, because we're not talking about stealing a lollipop, as Krissy said. This is a cat. She needs to be rescued. She's suffering as we speak. She'll die if she's not. There's no time for moral discussions. 

I don't think this is an argument either, but anyways I'm sorry if I have offended anyone. It wasn't my intention, honestly.

Kariya, I admire your courage, you have all my support. I do believe you have a huge heart, too. Don't feel guilty about anything, you are doing what's best for Moe.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who is supporting me.

The Humane Society contacted me again and said, they were told by an animal control in Michigan that, if the cat is on her property, she has the legal right to trap it and remove it. 

I also talked to the lady today that said she'd take Moe and her and her sister have already talked to a vet about getting her spayed and getting her shots, hoping to take her out of this bad situation and give her the home she deserves. 

I witnessed Moe out behind my house today with a kid who lives a few apartments away and the kid had some kind of gun, not sure if it was a BB gun or what it was, but, he's shot it at things before, so, I was really concerned about Moe's safety at that point, so, I went out and got her and brought her in my apartment. I then fed her and gave her a ton of attention until she let me know she wanted to go back out. I also kept an eye out for her "owner" all day, but, he was to busy partying and drinking with his buddies, so, there was no way for me to even try to talk him into relinquishing her to me, he was just way to drunk and that wouldn't of been the best situation to try and talk to him about her. 

I just can not understand why he wants Moe when he clearly don't take care of her properly at all and makes her live in a cold garage, it just blows my mind. Everything would just be fine if he would just surrender her to me and do what's best for her instead of being selfish...then I wouldn't have any worry, could just take her to my moms friend tomorrow and know Moe is getting the love and home she deserves.

Mom of 4: That's so sad about the puppy.
Lenkolas: Thank you VERY much! I really love Moe....her and Jackson just mean the world to me! I also hate to see any animal suffer in any way.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

If it's true that it's within your legal right to "trap" her if she's on your property and rehome her, then that'd be a perfectly "legal" AND ethical thing to do  And I agree with whoever it is who said stop talking to the owner about it at all, and then if he comes around asking, play dumb. 

Sucky situation for sure, it's never easy to **** of your neighbors but I think I would probably go with cat-napping. Especially since I don't think you'll have a moments' peace until you do!


----------



## TsMomma (Nov 9, 2010)

Just go get Moe & rehome her already. End of story. The owner won't even notice that she's gone anyway.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

TsMomma said:


> Just go get Moe & rehome her already. End of story. The owner won't even notice that she's gone anyway.


I agree, the longer she's out and about higher the chance of something happening to her. She deserves a nice loving home for her Thanksgiving treat!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

TsMomma said:


> Just go get Moe & rehome her already. End of story. The owner won't even notice that she's gone anyway.


Well said! Muy bien! Go and get her!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Rehome the cat and then go over to his house and ask him "where's the cat? what have you done with her" that will throw him off off your trail.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, didn't feel very well last night and today I was gone all day, went and seen Jackson and my mom.

I actually hadn't seen Moe all day today, then I just went outside with my dog and as soon as she heard my door she came a running until she seen my dog, then she went running right back to her garage....my dogs hyper, so, he chases her, have to keep getting after him to leave her alone. Anyways, I'm really going to do all I can to make this happen for Moe, talked to the lady who wants her again today and were talking tomorrow and going to see about setting something up to get Moe to her....I like MowMow's entry......"She deserves a nice loving home for her Thanksgiving treat!"

cooncatbob: That's actually a really good idea, I was also tempted to tell him that, Jackson had dissapeared last week. He doesn't know my mom took him, so, maybe if he thinks he also dissapeared, he'd believe Moe did as well.

Speaking of Jackson, I got to see him today and as soon as I sat down, he jumped right up on my lap and stayed there. I feel for my mom though....she was amazing to take him in for me and now, a little while ago, she called me and said that her cat Trinity was missing, she's had her for 6 years and she was in tears and thinks she snuck out the door or something. Said she looked all over her neighborhood and house for hours and she's nowhere to be found and my mom lives on an extremely busy street, so, she's really worried Trinity might run out and get hit because she's scared.


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with cooncatbob. I hope you rehome her to where she will be loved and taken care of. What will he do about it? Seeing how "great" he takes care of her probably nothing,although he may get another one and neglect that one as well :-( but the cat sounds like she doesn't especially enjoy being a stray and would much prefer a warm loving home. I wouldn't let her suffer because he thinks he wants her.(he is being selfish) He needs to be taking *way* better care of her plain and simple.I wish I could find some of my neighborhood strays better homes/people willing to take them there are several that I would love to rehome from the apartment dwellers down the road because they aren't even suppose to _*have*_ them and provide no shelter for them merely a bowl of food outside(not even water and our shelter is HIGH KILL especially for cats so I cannot and will not turn them in just don't have the heart)Good Luck whatever you decide.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

marah1115 said:


> I agree with cooncatbob. I hope you rehome her to where she will be loved and taken care of. What will he do about it? Seeing how "great" he takes care of her probably nothing,although he may get another one and neglect that one as well :-( but the cat sounds like she doesn't especially enjoy being a stray and would much prefer a warm loving home. I wouldn't let her suffer because he thinks he wants her.(he is being selfish) He needs to be taking *way* better care of her plain and simple.I wish I could find some of my neighborhood strays better homes/people willing to take them there are several that I would love to rehome from the apartment dwellers down the road because they aren't even suppose to _*have*_ them and provide no shelter for them merely a bowl of food outside(not even water and our shelter is HIGH KILL especially for cats so I cannot and will not turn them in just don't have the heart)Good Luck whatever you decide.


Somewhere in this thread there's something about his not liking cats and that he's looking after it for a buddy. (Another buddy said that) That being so, I doubt if he'll get another cat.


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

If that is the case I definately would rehome her. The "buddy" can't love his cat much either to let someone so neglectful care for it in my humble opinion .... I hope the kitty gets a great new loving home


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I've skimmed this thread but tried to read as much as possible. So, forgive me if this has been mentioned but couldn't you call the Humane Society to report animal abuse and have _them _come out to Moe's house and make the determination? I have no doubt that Moe isn't getting good care from the owner based one what you've described but should you really be taking matters into your own hands? If it were me, I'd rather the authorities deal with it. The guy is a crappy cat owner...if the authorities come to his door and fine him and tell him to "shape up" or they'll be back to relinquish the cat, don't you think he might just say "take the cat" because he probably just doesn't want to deal with it or get fined?

It's got to be a tough situation to be in. The best you can do is feed her and shelter her when you see her outside...but I'm not sure snatching her from her owner is your place to do so. I'd be calling the authorities on him.

Just my two cents. You have a good heart! I'm sure it's hard to see Moe like this...


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry for the late replies to everyone, haven't had the chance to get on here.

As for Moe, she is still around here....the guy who owns her saw me letting her out of my apartment a week back....she wanted in, so, I let her in for a few hours and then I let her in for a few hours today. I make sure she eats and gets something to drink everyday, she normally comes over in the morning when I leave to take my son to school and is back home by the time I get back, but, today she didn't come over until I picked my son up from school, so, I let her in for a while and of course, he saw me letting her back out again when she was ready to go out. I, once again, tried to talk to him, beings he already caught me letting her out and the lady who wants to take her had discussed with me about a week ago, that, if he wasn't willing to let her go, that she may consider taking Moe to the vet, getting her spayed, getting her shots and seeing if she needed stuff for fleas and worms, but, that dude will not talk to me at all, he walked away from me and totally ignored me when I tried and I have no idea why...upsets me when I helped him find homes for Moe's last litter and I care about her and want what's best for her.

As far as the Humane Society goes....I have talked to them, on more then one occasion and their words were....if she has shelter, which a garage is considered shelter to them that they don't do anything about cats. He has more rights then her apparently.

Now the lady who was going to take Moe, or help Moe won't answer her phone, I've tried 3 days in a row now to see what she wants to do....so, I don't know if she got fed up and decided not to mess with it anymore. I know her sister, who she lives with had told her to either take Moe or move on....I certainly hope my hope of rehoming her, or making sure no more litters are had aren't gone. I just can't do it when he's seen me letting her out of my place more then once, or he's certainly going to know it's me. Plus, it is a concern of getting in trouble, or making an enemy of someone I have to live across the street from...he already won't talk to me now. It's just a really confusing, stressing and upsetting situation.


----------

